# Visa application for minor



## Leonie88 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi everyone. I really hope someone here can help me, seeing that our Visa office here in South Africa is a little clueless.
I am applying for my spousal visa to join my French husband in France. Now, I have a minor daughter, not with my French husband. For what visa do I apply for her? Because they tell me she will only get a visitor visa, which really doesn't make sense to me. She is relocating with me to France.
I appreciate any advice or feedback.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't think there is actually a particular type of visa that would apply for your daughter, other than the "visitor" one. (Assuming she is not planning on working while in France.) There should be no problem enrolling her in school on a visitor visa - and there may be a way to "officialize" her as a member of your (and your husband's) household once she is in France. 

If she is an older minor (nearing the age of 18, when she becomes an adult) it may be possible for you to convert her status to "vie privée et familiale" based on your residence in France, which is basically the same as what you'll have, complete with work privileges and all. Your husband may want to make some inquiries at the prefecture to see what is possible, but for the time being, the visitor visa should work out.


----------

